
Show HN: Ekko Now – Embed a slack-like in a few minutes on your website - MadMatt13
https://www.ekko.chat/now
======
dang
Getting friends to do promotional votes and comments isn't ok on HN. This is
in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
We ban sites and accounts for doing this, so please don't. Also, it's usually
obvious to the HN community when this is happening, and they consider it
spamming.

We want users to upvote submissions that they personally find intellectually
interesting, not because they or their friends have something to promote.

------
joshguthrie
This is exactly what I needed, all other solutions I've been exploring so far
have either been a pain to set up or a pain to use for my users. Price seems
good for what's being sold too, it's ridiculous how some competitors ask for
twice that amount but cannot even do basic UX!!

~~~
MadMatt13
Thanks for the nice feedback!

------
nepski
Wow. That's something quite great for product team who need to include a
comunity around their service or product. Just wonder how it works for the
BtoB side and with what i can plug it (and how) but some great things can be
done.

~~~
MadMatt13
You can actually setup a webhook that will be called all the time there is a
new message. You can integrate this webhook with pretty much anything with
some setup. It's only the beginning though, we hope to make more integrations
and improve the dashboard for moderation etc...

------
jayyeh
I used to work at MLB.com and think this would be amazing for sports focused
communities. You should definitely start showing this off to them! Great job

~~~
MadMatt13
Thanks a lot for the feedback! That's exactly the type of community we think
would be interested by this.

------
pouta
Is it possible to embed your product in a single web application and have
different communities for each of my clients?

Each client will have multiple users.

~~~
MadMatt13
Not sure I fully understand the question. But with one account for you, you
can create as many "apps" as you want. Each of your apps will all have their
own tag to install on the websites of your client, each of them with their own
users and channels/topics.

------
KuhlMensch
This looks cool... can u spell it out for me?

